# Making Mulberry Wine, but not sure about primary ferment



## ericonthehill (May 21, 2012)

I'm making my first batch of wine, and using Mulberries from the tree in our backyard. I got everything going friday, and saturday added the yeast. My SG reading was at 1.100 which is what I wanted. But It's now Almost 36 hours into fermentation and my SG is at 1.095. Like I said I'm new at this and am not sure how quick my SG readings should fall. The recipe I'm following says it will hit 1.020 in 5 to 7 days. Is this normal for the SG to fall so slowly??


----------



## Deezil (May 21, 2012)

Moved the thread for ya, so more people see it.

Can i get more info from ya?

How many lbs of mulberries?
Any water? How big is the batch?
Other additions?
What yeast strain?
Any chance you stirred it up good to get some oxygen in there?
Is the fruit bagged or floating freely?

The more you can share about what you did, the easier and more definitive we can be in helping you out


----------



## ericonthehill (May 21, 2012)

30 lbs. of Mulberries 3 gallons of water, and the yeast is Lalvin K1-V1116. I'm making approx. 5 gallons of sweet wine. It's divided between 3 buckets and the berries are bagged, but loosely in the bag. Started day one with Berries, water sugar, yeast nutrient, pectic enzyme, acid, and campden tablets. I stir it morning, afternoon and night, and followed directions to get the yeast started before I added it. One bucket puts off bubbles when I stir it, the other two don't, but the SG reads the same in all three, 1.095. Again I started at 1.100. I just put them on chairs thinking the concrete was too cool for the yeast. ANd the temp of the must is at about 74 degrees and room temp is 73.


----------



## ericonthehill (May 21, 2012)

When I started, I divided all ingredients evenly. So nothing would be different in either bucket.


----------



## ericonthehill (May 21, 2012)

I may be jumping the gun, and worried about nothing, as it's only been about 36 hours of fermenting. I just don't want to spoil my batch. All buckets have a yeasty, spoiled like smell to them which makes me think it's working but slowly. Yet again I'm new to this.


----------



## Deezil (May 21, 2012)

Provided you dosed out your nutrient - do you have energizer? - appropriately, and your acid levels are in check.... You should be good, with some patience.

Leave it for the night, check it in the morning - willing to bet there's more action.
Good call taking it off the cold concrete.

If the must is warmer than the room, all by itself, thats a good sign.


----------



## Deezil (May 21, 2012)

Should smell vaguely of beer or bread.. Along with the fruit you're using.. But somewhere in the back of your mind it should tickle that "bread/beer"-smell connection..

Sounds like alls well though

Patience


----------



## ericonthehill (May 21, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks. I may pick up some energizer tomorrow just in case.


----------



## ericonthehill (May 21, 2012)

Smells like a bakery starting up in there.


----------



## Arne (May 21, 2012)

ericonthehill said:


> Smells like a bakery starting up in there.


 

Sounds like you are in good shape. Now all you have to do is remember the 3 P's. Patience, patience, patience. Arne.


----------



## ericonthehill (May 21, 2012)

It looks like the colder concrete floor was the culprit. Just 8 hrs ago I put my must on chairs and this morning all are very bubbly, and have a stronger smell then before. So it seems all is well. Thanks for the advice to those who gave it.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 21, 2012)

ericonthehill said:


> I'm making my first batch of wine, and using Mulberries from the tree in our backyard. I got everything going friday, and saturday added the yeast. My SG reading was at 1.100 which is what I wanted. But It's now Almost 36 hours into fermentation and my SG is at 1.095. Like I said I'm new at this and am not sure how quick my SG readings should fall. The recipe I'm following says it will hit 1.020 in 5 to 7 days. Is this normal for the SG to fall so slowly??


 
This sounds quite familar or a great coincidence. Was that you in the store on Saturday??


----------



## ericonthehill (May 21, 2012)

Day 3 of primary fermentation and 1st full day of having the must elevated instead of on the concrete floor. In the last 24 hrs. the SG is at 1.070. It was at 1.100 and going no where. It's bubbling like there is no tomorrow and smells like a bakery and has a rich Mulberry smell now. I combined the 3 buckets into 2 and neither bucket has missed a step. I'm planing on transfering to the carboy at 1.040. So far I'm pleasantly surprised by the rich mulberry aroma, hopefully that is a good sign of a tasty wine!


----------



## ericonthehill (May 21, 2012)

Yep. And friday too. lol Just making sure I got everything straight. So far it seems to be going great! Does it sound right that I'm siphoning at 1.040? It's what the recipe calls for. I want a sweet wine but also want the final product to be 12% or more so it lasts a while. My recipe does not say when a final stabilizing SG reading should be. I mean the SG reading when to stabilize before sweetening. Any ideas?


----------



## ericonthehill (May 21, 2012)

I'm trying to go by SG readings as much as possible, as I'm keeping a log on this, my first batch of wine, and I want it to turn out well. I'm following 2 recipes because both do not include the proper sg at the different stages, both are very similar but together they are lacking the stabilization sg reading. I figured I'd clarify to avoid any confusion.


----------



## Deezil (May 22, 2012)

Let the yeast go to where ever it is they're gonna go, dont try to stop them. There's different schools of thought as to when to rack to secondary.

1.040 works for some people. 

Some, like myself, it doesnt - they always get stuck when i rack to secondary that early. Some people ferment all the way down to 1.000-1.010 before racking to secondary, they just dont stir it as vigorously after about 1.020 because you dont want to introduce oxygen at that point.

It comes down to whatever you're comfortable with, at first.. And as you do more batches, you'll find you alter things to fit what works best for you & provides the best results in your situation


----------



## ericonthehill (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Deezil.


----------



## ericonthehill (May 22, 2012)

It's just the 2nd morning after the yeast got going when I elevated my primary instead of sitting on the cold concrete. I'm already at an SG of 1.050. It's still bubbling like crazy and the smell is getting very strong. If it keeps up at this rate I'll be siphoning to the secondary sooner then I expected. I'm going to stray from the recipe I think and let the SG hit 1.010. My only current concern is the bag of mulberries is floating on the top and won't stay down at all. The CO2 is kicking so hard it is pushing it to the top. The room temp is at 73 degrees consistently and the must is at 100 degrees!!! I have not added anything that the one recipe did not call for, no energizer. It's doing it all on it's own. All I've done is stir, and do SG readings, and then put the lid back on.


----------



## seth8530 (May 22, 2012)

Well, youve got to remember that most fruit is buoyant, Also, how much sugar did you add to get the sg that high? What was the sugar contribution from the mullberry, and btw what is a mullberry?


----------



## ericonthehill (May 22, 2012)

3lbs. of sugar to a gallon of Mulberries and a gallon of water. The recipe was spot on, as the SG was 1.100 to start for mulberry desert wine. I'm not sure about the sugar contribution from the mulberries but apparently it's in the same ballpark as blackberries. The recipe I'm using primarily, is for both, and other research I've done shows substitutions and mixing of mulberries and blackberries. A mulberry is a tree born berry. It's a Blackish purple when ripened, but also a mixture of deep redish purple berries. The redish purple ones have a very sweet taste with a little zing at the end that is just a little tart. I'm not a big wine drinker as most wines that I've tasted seem a little boring to me. But I love the range of flavor and sweet and tart that mulberries have. So with so many berries from my tree I decided to see what wine would taste like. The jelly is good and so is mulberry cobbler. I believe mulberries is an acquired taste. Half my kids compare them to candy the other 2 don't think much about them. It's definently worth trying sometime, and they grow in most parts of the country and in the wild.


----------



## ericonthehill (May 22, 2012)

At first there was question to as why water should be added. After the fruit thawed I saw why. The juice from mulberries is very thick, syrup like. After the addition of both sugar and water the consistency is more like wine. The juice was as thick or even thicker then the typical syrup you put on your pancakes. I figured I'd clarify that before I get a whole bunch of questions about the water.


----------



## ericonthehill (May 22, 2012)

After taking a reading at 1.050 this morning and stiring, I found a easy to use Specific Gravity Temperature Conversion Calculator online. As my primary is at 99 degrees in a 73 degree room, I knew it wasn't going to be accurate. I measured with the hydrometer and it's at 1.030 just 3 hours later! Using the website I found, It's at an actual SG of 1.034. This is my first batch of wine, and I am amazed at how quick the yeast gets to working once it gets rolling. Now it's looking like I may have more then the 6 gallon carboy I have can handle. It looks like I might have to run by Brew and Wine Supply in Hillsboro tomorrow to get an extra one.


----------



## Deezil (May 22, 2012)

99 degrees? Really? Lets hope not, cause thats too warm... Even if its 79, thats kinda borderline but works for some reds..


----------



## ericonthehill (May 22, 2012)

Nope it's a hair under a 100...and the yeast is working like crazy. Room temp at 74 now.


----------



## Deezil (May 22, 2012)

How are you keeping it so warm?


----------



## ericonthehill (May 22, 2012)

sg is at 1.020 was at 1.095 sunday night, so less then 48 hrs.


----------



## ericonthehill (May 22, 2012)

I'm not. It's sitting on a chair in the garage. It has to be doing it it's self. I've only added what was required at the get go.


----------



## ericonthehill (May 22, 2012)

And stirring 3 times a day, vigorously. keeping a lid on it when not.


----------



## Deezil (May 22, 2012)

Holy cow 

Thats really warm.. Too warm, really.. But i dont think putting it back on the concrete floor would be a good idea either.. Hrmm..


----------



## ericonthehill (May 22, 2012)

Will it hurt the must? The only thing I can think of to cool it down is to strain it. It would let the air cool it down a bit, but i'm not sure how long it would stay that long. Though at 1.020 I'm getting close to my sg of 1.010 to siphon into the secondary. I'd have to do it quick though, I really don't want to expose it to oxygen as much from this point forward.


----------



## ericonthehill (May 22, 2012)

I'm afraid the concrete floor is too cool and might shock the yeast. As it would make the bottom cooler then the top. And I'm sure the concrete floor is too cool and at the very least would put the yeast to sleep. Straining is the only thing I can think of...


----------



## Deezil (May 22, 2012)

Yeah you dont wanna do that (strain) this close to dry, you'll risk oxidizing your wine.

It could hurt (the heat), but seeing as its the yeast driving the temp up and not environmental factors.. I dont think it'll hurt like it would if it was 100 outside and your must just had to cope with it.. I think you'll be okay.

Higher temps lead to more vigorous fermentations like you're witnessing, which can blow off the delicate aromas that some try to hold onto in "fruitier" wines (usually whites). Reds are commonly fermented in the high 70's, low 80's - which leads to better extraction of color, tannins & goodies from the fruit itself.. A bit of a give & take in this relationship.

But i guess i just had no idea that the must would reach 100 degrees all by its lonesome. I learned something today


----------



## ericonthehill (May 22, 2012)

I was just thinking...I pitched the yeast saturday about noon, by midnight sunday night the sg only dropped from 1.100 where it started to 1.095. It was on the concrete floor at the time so it was working really slow. I elevated the must by setting it on a chair and the yeast took off from there. The initial 36 hrs of a cool floor and then to the elevated 73 degree room temp had to have something to do with it's progress at this point.


----------



## Deezil (May 22, 2012)

Oh most definitely... 

From my understanding.. Most of the time spent on the cool floor, the yeast colony was probably still trying to build its numbers... Theres a good chance that you lifted it off the cold concrete at about the same time the colony numbers maximized.

I think this is why sometimes it can take 24-48hrs for signs of fermentation, in most cases... Is because at first, the colony is working more on maximizing numbers than it is on working its way through all the sugar.

Assuming thats the case, it would explain the temp jump. If they (yeast) switched from multiplying their numbers, to working through the sugar at about the same time that you lifted it off the floor, i would think it would lead to the results that you're seeing here

Mostly assumptions and theory, loosely based on what i remember from research


----------



## ericonthehill (May 23, 2012)

Sg is at 1.010! Just siphoned off into my 6 gal. carboy! I was a little worried to put the airlock on as it was kicking out the co2 pretty steady. I've heard others experience with "volcanoes" and such, but after 15 minutes I put it on and it's working like a charm to this point. I got a taste of it when I siphoned. I'm not used to the co2, but was able to see past that and it tastes good. The flavor linger for a bit, and I think if that is any indication I shoukd end up with a delicious desert wine!


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 23, 2012)

Sounds like you're well on your way. One thing I've been doing (I've only done 4 batches so far, mind you) after moving into secondary fermentation: I take the full carboy and place that into my clean fermenting bucket for a couple days. This way, if there is a volcano, the overflow ends up in the bucket and not on my floor.  Haven't had any volcanoes yet though (knock on wood).


----------



## AznDrgn (May 23, 2012)

Eric, can you post the recipe(s)/ instructions you are using? I'm collecting mulberries in my backyard as we speak and I'm thinking about trying to do a batch of wine with them. I've never done wine before but I do dabble in beer some so hopefully this won't be too different.


----------



## ericonthehill (May 23, 2012)

Go to Roxanne's Wine Cellar, click on fruit wines, go to Mulberry Wine. It will actually direct you to the Blackberry Wine recipe with the only difference being 3 Campden tablets instead of 1. I changed mine a little. I used 4 gal. of distilled water instead of 5, I used 5 gal of mulberries, or 28 lbs., also i added an extra 1/2 cup of sugar from the get go. 28cups in all. Which worked well because it got my sg up to 1.100 to start with. I froze my mulberries whole seeds and stems and all, in 1 gal. freezer bags. Let them thaw in the fridge for 2 days. Placed the Mulberries in Muslin bags and tied them shut(it keeps some seeds and all the stems and skins from floating around as much). I used one packet of Lavlin K1-V1116 Follow the directions on the packet. After pitching the yeast I stirred and checked my SG frequently. Along the way I would use a small aquarium fish net to grab any seeds that found their way out of the bags. My batch made a little over 6 gal of secondary, I had some left over, maybe 1/2 gal, but no container for it to go in. Make sure you use a strainer when pressing the bags then mash with potatoe masher and twist the juice out. Siphon into secondary. 

I used a mix of dark red, purple, and black mulberries. I picked most of them before they could fall, but they were ready, luckily there wasn't any wind at the time to knock them down. ANy really long stems I snipped off. But most stayed like they were thru the whole process. I used 3 buckets to start my primary, but could have used 2, 5 gal. buckets. I got them at Lowe's, it's cheaper then the wine supply buckets. Just make sure you buy their food grade buckets, lids, and get a stretch of hose for siphoning while your there.

This too is my first crack at wine making. I'm not much of a wine drinker, but like the flavor of Mulberries, and always have plenty to use. So I gave it a shot. Just so you know for a little while the primary will put off a strong odor. I believe when the sg was aroung 1.025 or so. But when siphoning I got a little taste and besides the CO2, it tasted good.

If you need anymore info let me know. Good Luck!!


----------



## ericonthehill (May 23, 2012)

Almost forgot the other recipe, which I primarily used for info. Search for Making Wine from Wild Berries, it should be near the top of the search, it's an essortment page. Another note, mine is going to be a desert wine, that's why I was so pleased with the starting sg of 1.100. From my understanding, most fruit wines need to have 12% alcohol or better to best survive long periods of time. I'm hoping mine will end up a little above 13% so it doesn't fall too much with the addition of sugar.


----------



## AznDrgn (May 24, 2012)

Thanks Eric!

Just have a couple quick questions. I'm collecting berries that fall and keeping the better looking ones and discarding anything that is rotten, falling apart, or just feels too mushy, will these be okay to use or would they be considered over ripe/spoiled? All the recipes I'm seeing just say to use wine yeast, from brewing beer we use different yeasts to produce different tastes is it different for wine? Do you just pick any random yeast?


----------



## Deezil (May 25, 2012)

Wine yeasts are like beer yeasts, in that winemakers will use certain yeasts to achieve bring out certain attributes.. Some even use multiple yeasts on different batches of the same type of fruit, blending later to achieve "a bit of both" kinds of yeasts involved


When picking a yeast, theres multiple things to consider. The type of fruit, the style of wine you hope to achieve, the characteristics you hope to enhance, the temp you'll be fermenting at..

When you can answer those things, you're about 1/3 of the way there... The other 2/3 is getting lucky here with a recommendation or looking through the yeast profiles yourself until you find one that you think will do the trick.. If you go for the latter, you can always ask here if anyone has any exposure to that particular strain in conjunction with the fruit you're working with. 

I know Lalvin & Red Star have online yeast profiles with PDF's and such, giving pretty good information on the different strains they offer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Deezil (May 25, 2012)

As for the fruit you're picking Azn, i would keep anything that didnt look rotten... Falling apart and mushy is a sign of severe ripeness but unless theres mold or bugs going after it, i'd consider it fair game.. 

Most reasons people dont want to eat over-ripe fruit, is a texture thing.. Not that it'll make you sick or anything.. And since we're making it into a liquid anyways, there goes the whole texture problem 

Mold and fungi-ungi type things arent anything you want in your wine though, most definitely.


----------



## AznDrgn (May 25, 2012)

In all the recipes I kept looking at it said not to use over ripe or spoiled fruit. I could understand why not to use the spoiled stuff but I figured over ripe was fine since we wanted it to be juicy. Thanks for the info Deezil!


----------



## ericonthehill (May 25, 2012)

What I did was tasted the different colors. I like the deep red mulberries because they are sweet with a tart sting afterwards. So I picked my berries instead of using a sheet and shaking the limbs. I got about a gallon off the ground and my tarp, and washed thoroughly. Just be sure there isn't any white spots or discoloration on the berries you pick. Those are not ready, and will be later that day or the next morning. Some people don't prefer the tart and sweet reds and focus only on the deep purple and black ones, which works. But you will have fewer mulberries to work with. And the ones that fall off the tree on their own are very juicy, but not as sweet as if you picked them from the tree at the same color. When berries fall they do so to seed new trees. They are the closest to spoiling as they are ready to rot and decompose. Notice the birds not eating the ones on the ground? You can use some of them, just pick up the ones you would have no problem putting in your mouth and eating right then and there. Good luck!!


----------



## ericonthehill (May 25, 2012)

My Secondary seems to be doing very well. First few days the airlock was really bubbling, now it kicks a bubble out every 10 seconds or so. Lots of tiny bubbles rolling up the carboy. And a thick 2 inch lees to this point. Just a little bit of film has formed near the top of the must against the carboy, but none on top of the it. Looks to be held up by the co2. It has a deep red cream color, and smells pleasant from the airlock.


----------



## BernardSmith (May 25, 2012)

*Distilled water ?*



ericonthehill said:


> Go to Roxanne's Wine Cellar, click on fruit wines, go to Mulberry Wine. It will actually direct you to the Blackberry Wine recipe with the only difference being 3 Campden tablets instead of 1. I changed mine a little. I used 4 gal. of distilled water instead of 5, I used 5 gal of mulberries, or 28 lbs., also i added an extra 1/2 cup of sugar from the get go. 28cups in all. Which worked well because it got my sg up to 1.100 to start with. I froze my mulberries whole seeds and stems and all, in 1 gal. freezer bags. Let them thaw in the fridge for 2 days. Placed the Mulberries in Muslin bags and tied them shut(it keeps some seeds and all the stems and skins from floating around as much). I used one packet of Lavlin K1-V1116 Follow the directions on the packet. After pitching the yeast I stirred and checked my SG frequently. Along the way I would use a small aquarium fish net to grab any seeds that found their way out of the bags. My batch made a little over 6 gal of secondary, I had some left over, maybe 1/2 gal, but no container for it to go in. Make sure you use a strainer when pressing the bags then mash with potatoe masher and twist the juice out. Siphon into secondary.
> 
> I used a mix of dark red, purple, and black mulberries. I picked most of them before they could fall, but they were ready, luckily there wasn't any wind at the time to knock them down. ANy really long stems I snipped off. But most stayed like they were thru the whole process. I used 3 buckets to start my primary, but could have used 2, 5 gal. buckets. I got them at Lowe's, it's cheaper then the wine supply buckets. Just make sure you buy their food grade buckets, lids, and get a stretch of hose for siphoning while your there.
> 
> ...


 
I wonder if your use of distilled water may have caused the slow start? Certainly there is no fluorine or chlorine in distilled water but there are also no minerals to speak of. I thought that yeast needs those trace minerals to really reproduce. I have been using water from the state park here in Saratoga Springs


----------



## ericonthehill (May 25, 2012)

It is possible. But I now have a primary of sassafras tea and it's slow too. Again 36 hours after pitching yeast, I finally got signs that it was working. Still no drop in SG though. This time I didn't use distilled, instead I'm using tap water, which is from a well. I'm not exactly sure but i'm thinking the vitamins and minerals in the yeast nutrient supply the yeast with all it needs besides sugar of course. I think from here on out I'm going to use a yeast starter from the get go instead of just hydrating and pitching. If anyone has any insight I'd appreciate any I can get. Let me know if I'm wrong about the yeast nutrient too. I am a newbie!


----------



## Deezil (May 25, 2012)

When you just sprinkle the yeast on top of the must, it could take anywhere from a few hours up to 48 hours, give or take, to show signs of starting.. It's considered pretty normal, in that range.
A yeast starter takes me 12-18 hours to make (depending on if i fell asleep or not lol), with a few more after i pitch it before i see real signs of fermentation.. But my yeast starters are rather large (2L in the end), unlike most other peoples 

Yeast nutrient is comparable to the steak and potato you'd have at dinner. Yeast nutrient is what brings the salt, pepper, steak sauce, butter & sour cream to the table.

I'm not sure what sassafras would bring to the table, nutrient-wise, which might have something to do with your slow start this time. Pretty sure cooler temps from the concrete floor is what slowed ya down last time.


----------



## ericonthehill (May 26, 2012)

Must has cleared a little more. It's lost it's just dark red now, and it's no longer as thick. Co2 is popping out at one bubble every 15 seconds now like clockwork. An even sweeter aroma is coming from the airlock. The sweetest I've smelled from this must to date. Looking good I think.


----------



## ericonthehill (May 29, 2012)

Secondary has slowed a lot now. One bubble thru airlock every 2 1/2 minutes or so. It was at 1.010 when I transfered to carboy, so there wasn't much more for the yeast to work with.


----------



## ericonthehill (Jun 1, 2012)

Fermenting seems to have ceased for a couple of days now. Lees is over 2 in. thick. The wine has a beautiful color to it. I'm going to purchase marbles/glass gems (used in aquariums) to top off. I'm trying to decide when to rack. It's been in it's secondary for about a week, and has not produced any co2 in 2 days. One recipe I've used as reference says to rack after 3 days of inactivity, the other says 3 weeks after hitting secondary. I know that a lot of lees can reduce the quality of taste in the wine if allowed to sit on it for too long. I will be using a 2 part clarifier and adding stabilizer when racked. I'm working on this patience thing, but it's difficult not to get excited about it!


----------



## ericonthehill (Jun 1, 2012)

I have moved my carboy to the table in my garage so the lees can settle back down for racking sometime this weekend. I measured the lees, and it's 2 3/4 inches thick! I'm going to need alot of marbles...


----------



## jswordy (Jun 1, 2012)

If you have almost 3" of lees, I say it is time to rack. I don't like to let more than an inch accumulate before racking because it wastes wine.


----------



## TJsBasement (Jun 1, 2012)

jswordy said:


> If you have almost 3" of lees, I say it is time to rack. I don't like to let more than an inch accumulate before racking because it wastes wine.



I'm not questioning you but asking a question, why does it waste wine. I've only made 3 batches of wine total so I'm learning here.


----------



## ericonthehill (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm new too/ But my understanding is that the yeast that remains, feeds off of the dead yeast cells in the lees.


----------



## ericonthehill (Jun 2, 2012)

I racked it. Came in at an sg of 0.991, and has a bit of a kick to it. Gave me a hot flash after a sip. I added stabilizer and clarifier, and also some marbles. Came up short on marbles so had to use a touch of sugar water. The taste is a bit on the harsh side. I hope it isn't wasted. This is my first batch, and I'm hoping it improves with some time. If I had to compare the taste to anything, it would be Mad Dog 20/20.


----------



## AznDrgn (Jun 2, 2012)

What does adding marbles do for the wine?


----------



## ericonthehill (Jun 2, 2012)

Helps top it off. Without diluting.


----------



## ericonthehill (Jun 3, 2012)

Seems the clarifier is working pretty well. Can see thru the wine at the neck of the Carboy now. Now I'm trying to figure out when is a good time to rack again. Jack Keller says after 10 days of stabilizing and clarifying. SG was at 1.091 so I'm thinking it was almost bone dry anyway, and I added stabilizer and campden. My clarifier says will be clear between 24 and 48 hours. SHould I rack it then?


----------



## pjd (Jun 3, 2012)

ericonthehill said:


> Seems the clarifier is working pretty well. Can see thru the wine at the neck of the Carboy now. Now I'm trying to figure out when is a good time to rack again. Jack Keller says after 10 days of stabilizing and clarifying. SG was at 1.091 so I'm thinking it was almost bone dry anyway, and I added stabilizer and campden. My clarifier says will be clear between 24 and 48 hours. SHould I rack it then?


I would wait at least a week after using the clearing agents. Sometimes I wait two to three weeks. It is amazing how clear it can get if you are patient with it!
Phil


----------



## ericonthehill (Jun 23, 2012)

Wine is bottled now. The wife and I drank the half bottle that was left over. Not bad so far. A great flavor if you let it just sit on your tongue. After it ages, I'm hoping it will taste somewhat like that. (back sweetened with corn sugar)


----------



## ericonthehill (Jun 25, 2012)

My brother and mom got me to open up a bottle yesterday. They loved it!! They even asked if they could take some home with them! This wine isn't suppose to be aged well for about another year, so it's got me wondering how good will it be then?!!


----------



## ericonthehill (Jul 26, 2012)

Next year I'm planning on doing another 6 gal. batch. And I'd like to do a smaller batch of mixed wild berries as well. Mulberries, Black berries, etc. Maybe persimmons as well. Might even try adding honey suckle to the mix, but i'd have to do some research on using honeysuckle to make wine first.


----------



## ericonthehill (Jan 19, 2013)

My Mulberry is a little over 6 months old now. The flavors are really coming out nicely, and the edge at the end is almost gone already. Can't wait till late spring to get the next batch of this one going!


----------



## ericonthehill (Jun 23, 2013)

A year old and tasting great! No edge at the end and as smooth as a wine can be. Starting my 2013 batch today. Using a few more Mulberries per gallon this time around.


----------



## jimpeterson (Jun 23, 2013)

I was really glad to see your posts on mulberry wine. 
A few years ago, I sweet-talked a lady from Florida, to send me some Black and Pakistan mulberry cuttings. I got all eight to root, and I had one produce a few fruits the first year. Now, they are really taking off, and I have great plans for making wine. 
Could you share your recipe, and any additional steps you made in making the wine?
Thanks for your posts, and any help,
jim


----------

